# Variador V20 Siemens, problemas.



## Aled (Jul 10, 2017)

Los parametros estan configurados de acuerdo a los valores nominales del motor de 1hp. ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 10, 2017)

Hola, puedes especificar más?
Cuál es el problema?
Arranca el motor?
Muestra alguna leyenda de falla?
Cómo y con que mediste la tensión?
El variador es nuevo?
Funcionó alguna vez con ese motor?
Recuerda que los variadores en gral. entregan una tensión cuadrada, y eso puede alterar bastante la lectura, si es en un multímetro.


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 10, 2017)

El manual tiene 339 páginas, algo debe venir.


----------



## Aled (Jul 10, 2017)

Pues si.. El variador es nuevo y ya estuvo trabajando con el motor.
Pero salió la falla F1 de sobrecorriente, se parametrizó los valores de potencia del motor con la del convertidor a iguales ambos. Y cuando quise arrancar el V20, en el MOP salia que si arrancó, inclusive me indicaba los Hz, pero el motor no avanzaba. Medí su tensiòn de salida del variador con pinza amperimetrica y marcaba -0V.
Estuve leyendo el manual, pero no le encuentro solución.
Necesito su apoyo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 11, 2017)

Hola, pues chequea el motor, comenzando por desvincularlo de la carga y ver que ocurre. Además deberás megarlo, puede estar estropeado.
Otra prueba para descartar problemas en el variador: Desconecta el motor y prueba si aparece alguna falla. Es inútil medir con un voltímetro la salida del variador cuando ocurre una sobrecarga. Ya que el variador al detectar problemas instantáneamente se detendrá. En todo caso, utiliza una pinza amperométrica.


----------



## Aled (Jul 11, 2017)

El motor esta operativo..punto descartado.
El variador esta parametrizado y todo, en su pantalla MOF me indica que si arranca y se refleja los Hz.
He conectado otro motor, y aun asi, el variador no me inyecta voltaje de salida.
Hay algo, un parámetro, en el que tengo q modificar para que inyecte dicho voltaje.
Espero encontrar la solución.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 11, 2017)

Cómo comenzó el problema? Si no hubo intervención humana, es poco probable que se haya modificado algún parámetro. Salvo que haya problemas en la lógica de la tarjeta.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 12, 2017)

¿No estará rota la etapa de potencia?


----------



## Aled (Jul 12, 2017)

Pues, me contacté con el soporte de Siemens y me indican que es problema con la version del conversor. Aún no encuentro la falla. Como me fijo ese detalle de la etapa de potencia?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 12, 2017)

Hola, si no posees el suficiente conocimiento, mejor llévalo a alguien en el tema. Es peligroso manipularlo con alimentación. Buscar la falla puede ser complejo. Sobretodo, si el problema proviene de la etapa de control. Seguramente la etapa de salida es a IGBT, siendo así, el primer paso es, chequear que no haya continuidad entre cualquier salida U,V o W y la tensión de BUS. +,-. Para esa prueba debe cerciorarse que el condensador de dicho BUS, esté completamente descargado.
Antes que nada chequea si el propio variador posee autodiagnostico, o bien historial de fallas.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 13, 2017)

Si mides con una pinza o un tester la salida te dara cualquier cosa, hay testers especiales para medir la tensión de salida de un variador.
has provado conectar otro motor? has probado el motor aparte?
Podría estar rota la salida pero de ser así lo informaria en la pantalla

Después del fallo cotrolaron todos los parametros de nuevo?


----------



## Aled (Jul 13, 2017)

Hice la medición tanto con pinza y el mismo MOP del variador V20, los dos me indicaban -0V.
Cambié de motor, igual fue, no giran. Y si, restablecí nuevamente los parámetros y lo configuré para un arranque rapido y fue en vano.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 13, 2017)

Posiblemente está estropeado el variador


----------



## David0412 (Jun 2, 2021)

Por error se introdujo mal los parámetros del motor y ahora me sale fallo F1 y no me deja arrancar. Cuando le doy arrancar me sigue apareciendo el mismo fallo.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 2, 2021)

Te tiene que dejar entrar a la programación por mas que esté en fallo, el fallo se produce al encender el motor, pero para programar solo es entrar el modo de programación. Por las dudas entrá a reinicio de parametros por defecto así empiezas de cero.


----------



## David0412 (Jun 2, 2021)

Desconecte el motor del variador, le puse la configurar estándar y cuando le doy arrancar me sale el mismo fallo F1. Le probé continuidad a las salidas del variador y todo está bien


----------



## capitanp (Jun 2, 2021)

No se pero mas claro no se consigue


----------



## sergiot (Jun 3, 2021)

Repasale los parametros básicos por las dudas, sobre todo el factor de potencia, que lo da en %, me pasó con uno el otro dia que me daba una advertencia, no error, al subir la velocidad y pasar por los 46 Hz, siempre era en ese valor y en ascenso, y no se porque el valor por defecto no le gustaba, es uno de los tantos que son P03xx.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jun 5, 2021)

David0412 dijo:


> Por error se introdujo mal los parámetros del motor y ahora me sale fallo F1 y no me deja arrancar. Cuando le doy arrancar me sigue apareciendo el mismo fallo.


Hola. Primero, PACIENCIA. Una recomendación personal. 
Segundo, si al modificar los parámetros del motor hubo un error ya el equipo desconoce el motor y no arranca por seguridad. Tambien si es que le desconectaste el motor tampoco arranca, tiene que si o si tener una carga conectada y sus parámetros debe ser correctos sino da fallo F1. 
Prueba, parametrizar el reconocimiento de motor o auto tuning poniendo a 2 el parámetro P1900. Luego de un minuto debería reconocer el motor automaticamente incluso la resistividad del cable entre variador y motor. Este parámetro se vuelve a 0 luego del reconocimiento OK. 
Por supuesto todo lo que te indicaron debes verificarlo, conexiones, motor correcto, conexión correcta etc...

saludos

JJG


----------



## Fabiantecnico (Jun 7, 2021)

Hola , a mi me pasa lo mismo en una máquina pero descubrí que pasa cuando energizo cualquier pieza de la maquina con 220 V , aunque sean cargas pequeñas , creo que es un problema de chispa , ruidos , ripley .. Algo así , estoy trabajando en ello , aún así , en el caso del colega creo que nos pasa algo parecido , pero yo descarté que el vdf funciona bien.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 8, 2021)

Los V20 sin motor, si los encendes no acusan fallos, y menos el F1, sube la frecuencia y en unos segundos dan alarma, que no es lo mismo que fallo, y cuando se presiona para detener el motor, que no tiene conectado, desciende la frecuencia.
En el caso del problema, con la falla F1, aún sin motor, el problema puede ser interno.


----------



## Fabiantecnico (Jun 8, 2021)

Si , pero en mi caso está puesto el motor y éste funciona bien... El tema se suscita cuando conecto cualquier cosa
A la línea de 220 Volts , como una pequeña válvula u otro elemento que sea de alimentación 220 Volts. Produce algo y el variador , cae a f1 yY se bloquea. Si yo no conecto nada con 220 V éste funciona muy bien.


----------



## Joel acosta (Sep 17, 2021)

Buenos dias.
Yo tengo un variador siemens v20 me aparece F60. Como puedo solucionar,?


----------



## capitanp (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## diegomauricioordonez (Oct 9, 2021)

Buen día señores: yo instale un variador V20, lo configuré y arranca a trabajar pero al cabo de unos segundos se apaga, pero no arroja codigo de falla. que puede ser?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 9, 2021)

Error de configuracion?
Problemas en el conexionado?
Etc...?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 10, 2021)

"Se apaga" significa "se apaga" o significa "detiene el motor"
Si se apaga el variador todo entero al completo huele a fuente que se autoprotege o algo así; en ese caso intentaría limpiar todos los radiadores, ventiladores, revisar pastas térmicas conexionados etc.


----------



## Davidroqueluna (Sep 1, 2022)

Saben si encontraron la solución al -0V?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 1, 2022)

Davidroqueluna dijo:


> Saben si encontraron la solución al -0V?


Leiste TODO el post?


----------



## andmex22 (Sep 15, 2022)

*H*ola buen dia*,* tengo un problema con un variador de la marca *S*iemens *S*inamics V20 para configurarlo con un motor*,* mi pregunta es *:* en mi ciudad solo manejamos 60 Hz y el motor es de 120*H*z*,* afecta en algo o tengo que ponerlo diferente  *? A*l programarlo y ponerlo a trabajar este funciona como arrastrando el rotor y baja y sube la velocidad pero lento*.*


----------

